# Chalice porn



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

_DISCLAIMER: If as a result of viewing the following, you lose interest in your gf or wife, the poster is not responsible for any consequences. Or some legalese like that LMAO!_

Just cruising for late night coral porn. The chalices these days are OUTRAGEOUS. I just don't know if they are making these up. like the fusion Alex is doing with his montis. if that's what it is, more power to them! just get them to me and CHEAP!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*And another*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*flamethrower chalice*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

This one makes me suspicious...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

This one would qualify for Patwa's ridiculous corals for sale thread...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cornbreds-R...e49131&pid=100010&rk=4&rkt=24&sd=371256479775

$6,000!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RELEASE...353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566db43a19


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

All looking sweet chalice's, pic#1,2,3 you can get it cheap around $50 or $60 / frag 
Today I saw @ bigal's Scaborough they selling one piece water lemon chalice for $170 ? They said it " Rainbow chalice " very sweet price  and no color's only red and green )


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


>


I kicked the wife out after this pic. She won't return until you sell me a frag.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> All looking sweet chalice's, pic#1,2,3 you can get it cheap around $50 or $60 / frag
> Today I saw @ bigal's Scaborough they selling one piece water lemon chalice for $170 ? They said it " Rainbow chalice " very sweet price  and no color's only red and green )


you're full of BS zoapaly! lol 50 or 60? who's selling them? flame thrower went for $1500 a frag at last year's show I hear lol.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> I kicked the wife out after this pic. She won't return until you sell me a frag.


LOL poor wifey. It's valentine's too lol. darn, I should be more careful when I post these.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> you're full of BS zoapaly! lol 50 or 60? who's selling them? flame thrower went for $1500 a frag at last year's show I hear lol.


The first and last pics i saw @ R2O selling $60 /frag


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

And did you grab them? I like Ryan, he always has great stuff with shipments. Haven't seen anything close to that at his shop personally.


----------

